
It sounds like buying Nest has been a total disaster for Google - tangue
http://bgr.com/2016/03/24/google-nest-acquisition-tony-fadell/
======
kennyasare
[https://daringfireball.net/misc/2016/03/the-information-
tony...](https://daringfireball.net/misc/2016/03/the-information-tony-
fadell.pdf)

PDF Link to article ^^ it is worth reading.

------
vr3690
"Total disaster" sounds like hyperbole. None of the bullet points justify that
description. It might not be as successful as Google might have hoped, but
they probably had the appetite for such a risk.

------
outside1234
Correction: Tony Fadell is a total disaster for Google.

------
mikestew
I flagged this in the hopes that URL is changed to what user _kennyasare_
posted.

In the meantime...I read the PDF. Meh, internal squabbles I care nothing
about. What I do suspect, as an owner of the first-gen Nest thermostat and a
Nest camera, is that they're a one-hit wonder. The thermostat is okay, and it
continues to do the task for which I bought it. However, where's my Apple
HomeKit integration? Guess that went out the window with the Google purchase.

Nest cam? Well, to start with they bought DropCam, which is fine. But the
product? Meh, nothing special that isn't made by a dozen other name-brand
companies. When I went go buy another camera, I thought I'd try another brand
and ended up with a Withings. Head-and-shoulders above Nest in features and
usability, and aesthetics if that's important to you. Integrates with other
stuff, including HomeKit. Don't need Flash running in your browser to view the
camera (unlike Nest). Much more responsive iOS app.

The smoke detector is so lacking in improvements over a standard wired
detector that I just skipped that one.

In summary, I was fired up about the potential of the Nest thermostat, and was
happy enough with it that I blindly bought the Nest cam. But the honeymoon is
over, and as a customer I don't give two poops about their internal drama,
Nest needs to step up their game on the product side or they'll be just
another commodity gadget manufacturer.

------
robtaylor
That is not an article that is a teaser for some paywalled content.

------
daodedickinson
I think total disaster would have been widespread adoption preceding a
devastating exploit.

------
vogt
My nest cam is a cool device but hardly functions the way it should. Super
frustrating. Not really very surprised by learning all this.

------
massemphasis
Google got hustled. Nest was a disaster from the start. They are barely even a
one-off. The best thing Google got out of their 3.2 billion dollar purchase
was a patent troll.

These silicon valley companies made these horrible buyouts in the billions,
and they have yet to feel the effects.

Or.. Maybe they are just working on their thug life portfolio? A bit
sidetracked at best.

